# First there was Joe Namath ....



## Damaged Goods (Jan 9, 2021)

then there came Joe Theisman.  Not to be outdone, the WNBA is represented by an ex-WNB superstar -- sorry, didn't catch her name.

Who next, the ghost of Johnny Unitas?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 6, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> then there came Joe Theisman.  Not to be outdone, the WNBA is represented by an ex-WNB superstar -- sorry, didn't catch her name.
> 
> Who next, the ghost of Johnny Unitas?


Celebrity sells! It's a proven fact, which is why they use them as front men (or women) to flog their product or service, which wouldn't sell itself because it likely has no merit on it's own. I use it as a kind of meter to tell me how fast and how far I should run from whatever it is they're selling. The bigger the celebrity, the faster I'm running  The superstars of today will be our hucksters of tomorrow


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Celebrity sells! It's a proven fact, which is why they use them as front men (or women) to flog their product or service, which wouldn't sell itself because it likely has no merit on it's own. I use it as a kind of meter to tell me how fast and how far I should run from whatever it is they're selling. The bigger the celebrity, the faster I'm running  *The superstars of today will be our hucksters of tomorrow *



It made me sad to see the likes of Johhny Weissmuller and Joe Louis trying to survive by spending their final days as greeters in Las Vegas but we all do what we have to do to get by.


----------

